
WeWork calls time on free beer and wine at North American sites - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/jan/30/wework-ends-free-beer-wine-north-american-sites
======
mpochwat
Given the cost cutting situation with Softbank, not that surprised.

I've worked in a dozen different Wework locations (as a digital nomad). Beer
is also one of the perks I rarely use. Sure it's nice to know you can have a
beer in the evening, but it's not something you want to have everyday when
being productive.

